# Babie's!!!!!!



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

6 new polish babies to stick under my hen.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet little puffy heads! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too darned cute!!!! Have fun!


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so adorable!!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

So my semi covert operation of replacing 6 infertile eggs with 6 chicks was a huge success. Creeping down in the dark trying to make no sound must say it was very exciting. This morning she has them all snuggled in.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

That is just adorable!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats!! That doesn't always work, but they are just so darned cute!! Those fuzzy heads!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How funny are you. The chick fairy!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Congrats!! That doesn't always work, but they are just so darned cute!! Those fuzzy heads!!


I know Roslyn last night was a very sleep less night up checking her. But I knew she had this because she is a wonderful mum.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> How funny are you. The chick fairy!


Hahaha my 9 yr old said the same thing, take an egg give a chick.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

So adorable.....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a sweet mama you have! Course who could ever turn away such cute kids.  Keep those pictures coming. We're loving it!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

LUCY !!! You hab sum splainin to do...


----------

